# Ameture headin south for the weekend!



## RednekNinji (Mar 14, 2013)

Ain't seen the gulf since my honeymoon in March, got a lot of help from some guys off here last time and the wife and I caught some sheep head off p'cola beach pier so figured I'd ask again! We are heading to gulf shores AL thurs-sun didn't know if anyone on this site fishes the pier there. I know they're a good hour from p'cola but surely the piers are similar. Is there anything worth the time runnin round the piers or beach to go after right now? Any certain bait or lures? Think last time I used live sand fleas but like I said this was bout 4 months ago! Any advice for a newbie from north Alabama would be much appreciated! 

Also does anyone know of any events or great resturaunts/bars to look for?
We are staying bout 2 doors down from the hangout, my buddy we are goin with said he likes that one!

Thanks for any help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Try gulfshorespierfishing.com they ate great over there and should be a huge help.


----------

